# Martell 6" Boning Knife



## Dave Martell (Apr 5, 2017)

This is my first boning knife ever made! 

It took me a bit to get just right but in the end I liked it enough that I made a pattern/copy of it. 

This knife is fully convex ground plus it's distal tapered nicely down to the tip. It's thin - yet stiff. I added a notch cut out just before the handle to allow for proper sharpening the full length of the blade as I HATE non-sharpen-able knives.

The handle could be made without the safety hook up front in desired. :bigeek:


I fashioned this knife after an early 1900's Remington professional butcher knife pattern found in an old catalog.

What do you think about it? :dontknow:


----------



## cheflivengood (Apr 5, 2017)

I like the blade shape. Id say if you could mimic the finger stop of the bolster at the butt end it would help using a reverse grip. Looks great either way.


----------



## nwdel (Apr 6, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> I like the blade shape. Id say if you could mimic the finger stop of the bolster at the butt end it would help using a reverse grip. Looks great either way.



I agree, if your breaking down an animal, you spend a lot of time holding the knife in a reverse grip so a good comfortable and secure feeling handle is a must.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 6, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> I like the blade shape. Id say if you could mimic the finger stop of the bolster at the butt end it would help using a reverse grip. Looks great either way.





nwdel said:


> I agree, if your breaking down an animal, you spend a lot of time holding the knife in a reverse grip so a good comfortable and secure feeling handle is a must.




You guys have my attention. But I'm sort of puzzled so I'm going to ask some questions. 

When I shaped the handle I knew that I wanted a forward guard built into the handle but I made sure to round it not just for comfort but to allow a reverse grip. I'm assuming that this "reverse grip" is blade down - edge facing the body, correct? I've seen butchering done where a boning knife is drawn towards the body, is this what you guys are talking about?

I never considered a rear hook simply because I've never seen this before, well at least not beyond a slight finger groove, and never knew there was a need. Is this more common than I think? 

Also, this handle is actually flared a bit towards the ass end (on the bottom side only), does this help or not matter? Would the top being flared help in this issue? 

Again, you have my attention and I'm listening, please feel free to comment away. 

Thanks! 
Dave


----------



## nwdel (Apr 7, 2017)

Like this:

View attachment 35268

(sorry, flip this 90 degrees)

I find myself switching a lot from regular to reverse grip and back by putting the tip of the blade straight down on the cutting board and moving my hand to the other grip. The extra stop that cheflivengood suggests makes the transition easy, comfortable and accurate really without even looking.

View attachment 35270

View attachment 35269


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi Del,
I just received your email with the pics and combined with your description here makes the issue a lot more clear. I can see what/why this ass end hook could be helpful.

Thanks for taking the time to help me.

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 7, 2017)

Anyone interested in these? I'm thinking of making some up next month.


----------



## cheflivengood (Oct 7, 2017)

steel, handle material? Price point?


----------



## Matus (Oct 8, 2017)

Dave, this looks like a very functional design. I think you just need to make a few - they will sell.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Oct 8, 2017)

Only thing I need for that would be half a cow... :knife:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 10, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> steel, handle material? Price point?



I was going to make what you see. It's African Blackwood and O1 steel.

The price would be $300





Matus said:


> Dave, this looks like a very functional design. I think you just need to make a few - they will sell.



I'd like to do that but it's risky with these oddballs.




daddy yo yo said:


> Only thing I need forthat would be half a cow... :knife:


----------

